# Social Security COLA (Cost of Living Adjustment) for 2015 Looks Like 1.5% to 1.7%



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

The Social Security COLA (cost of living adjustment) for 2015 looks like 1.5% to 1.7%...http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Socia...r_2015_Looks_Like_1.5,_Maybe_1.7,_Percent.htm




> Oct. 19, 2014 - Senior         citizens are going to receive a Social Security cost-of-living         adjustment (COLA) of about 1.5 percent for 2015 according to projections         releases today by the Office of the Chief Actuary at the Social Security         Administration. Based on current projections the increase could,         however, be as high as 1.7 percent or as low as         1.4%. This is also consistent with projection in the Trustees’ Report         issued earlier this year. The official pay raise for seniors may be         announced as early as Wednesday but no later than October 30.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 22, 2014)

SS COLA for 2015 to be 1.7% announced this morning. No increase in the Part B premiums.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep read that but that means that the utility/cable companies are also reading it.  It will be interesting to see who decides first to raise my rates and grab the spoils.


----------

